# Has Screaming Quarter Mile changed?



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

Ran lower CC today at 920 and it seems that the top drop in screaming quarter mile has changed after all the big water we've had. The whole drops appears to have gotten lower. The sweet boof off the left is not really a boof anymore and is about half the size that I rememer it and there is no 2 o'clock toungue down the center anymore. Just a big wave hole in the center and eddies on both sides. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Definitely changed. Some boulders rolled for sure.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

When I was on the Upper Animas at peak in '95 (I think it was almost 6' on the old Rockwood gauge), we were paddling between the main rapids and could actually hear the rumble of big boulders getting rolled under the water. Took us a while to realize what it was. Creepy. 

10 Mile completely demolished me that day - worst swim of my life.


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

That is an erie sound, Flaco. Heard it plenty of times on clear creek this season. I agree that the entrance of 1/4 mile has fallen down somewhat. RIP.


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

Even yesterday on Lawson I could hear them rolling around at times and it is only 900 give or take. The big ass rock at the top right of Nomad has moved for sure. Makes the standard left to center line a little easier from the look of it, less of a seam to push you left. The boof on the right was my best of the season, not saying much, but my best.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Damn... didn't notice it. I thought high water had buried the rock and didn't realize it had changed. That was one of the best boofs on the run. Bummer. Still a great rapid though.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

deepsouthpaddler said:


> Damn... didn't notice it. I thought high water had buried the rock and didn't realize it had changed. That was one of the best boofs on the run. Bummer. Still a great rapid though.


One can only hope that a previously so-so boof will emerge at 800 cfs as a new, more better boof as a result of shifting boulders.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

That beautiful left hand boof was there at 750 when water was coming up, but was filled in by 900 when water started coming over the left hand rock. I'm optimistic that as water drops she will return in all her boily glory.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

Good. I was hoping that was the case.


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

IMO: definitely looked different today than I remember it. I remembered the boof in at 850, but it was just kinda' a hole today, water not as high on the goalpost. Nice meaty hole in the middle now though


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

stubby said:


> IMO: definitely looked different today than I remember it. I remembered the boof in at 850, but it was just kinda' a hole today, water not as high on the goalpost. Nice meaty hole in the middle now though


Goal post was one big tounge at peak this year. pretty easy but super pushy. Didn't notice the boof change. When it comes down a bit I think the boof will be the same.

kent


----------



## bolsito (Aug 26, 2007)

It's definitely different. It used to be a boof into a boily eddy, now it's more of a boof over a hole. Looks like the rock just fell down a bit. I'd say it's just as fun now as it used to be.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Uh yeah, it changed. There's, like, a hole in the middle that my sorry ass couldn't surf out of.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Bummer kev. Is this a feature that should keep my healing off of lower entirely, or is it easy to avoid if you know about it.? Was contemplating BR through lower tomorrow, as BC is about done.


----------



## pbell (Oct 23, 2008)

Kevin, at least Screaming Quarter is an easy and forgiving place to swim... Dave, we ran it yesterday on the right side with no problem. Not sure how it will play out with lower water, but it should be fine with a scout.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Yeah, I don't think it's that big of deal if you don't just blindly plug into the middle of it. BR through lower is pretty fun right now. Think we're probably going to do it tomorrow sometime in the afternoon Dave if you want to join. Swimming in Screaming 1/4 mile kind of makes you feel like you got demoted from front manager to bus boy.


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

Dave, when are you hittin BR tomm?


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Let me know on timing; I am likely in.


----------



## bolsito (Aug 26, 2007)

I recommend running it where you normally would...just make sure to boof


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

The feature in question...










That's at 1000 cfs, but it pretty much looks the same. There's a creek boat somewhere in that shot too. 

Photo courtesy of Texas Ken.


----------



## Brook (Nov 22, 2003)

*CC drop*

Dave its pretty flushy, unless its changed since we did it around peak. I posted a stupid vid (chest cam) on my facebook a while back if you want to see it. 
ps how is that shoulder? now mine is wrecked!


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

stubby said:


> The feature in question...
> 
> That's at 1000 cfs, but it pretty much looks the same. There's a creek boat somewhere in that shot too.
> 
> Photo courtesy of Texas Ken.


That looks like the goal posts.


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

Here are pictures of the hole at 700 from Sunday afternoon. Doesn't look too bad as long as you have good momentum. The tongue on the right exists, if you can hit it.


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

Definitely chg. Some of us charged it head on at 1000 (previous runs even higher) and some were surfed. No swims but a nervous spot to try your playboating skills. 

BTW, I've got a vid of two gents running Rigo at 1k. Ill post soon. It actually looks easier at that level..... Depends on your definition of easier.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Deforrest paddled back into it today, to demonstrate that it was in fact escapable. He demonstrated this at Elbow (intentionally) as well as both bottom holes at Rigor, although those maybe not on purpose.

Glad to have caught this with still a little water.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Anyone have a mile marker for Elbow Falls?
I always thought it was the narrow drop right off the road at 268.5.

But looking at these photos, I could be wrong (wouldn't be the first time).


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

We were checking out the new goal post hole on saturday when we saw a solid boater get stuck and swim out. We took the right line without incident. The entrance move has also changed but was no issue.... looked worse than it was.


----------



## tsavo (Aug 25, 2004)

I ran this at 935 cfs with my 'outlaw' ...the hole would not let me out. So be on the lookout for a boat and paddle below screamn' 1/4 mile.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Rich said:


> Anyone have a mile marker for Elbow Falls?
> I always thought it was the narrow drop right off the road at 268.5.
> 
> But looking at these photos, I could be wrong (wouldn't be the first time).


Yep, that's elbow


----------



## Marc (Feb 12, 2007)

My paddling has been a little off this year, so I just assumed that getting endered, tumbled, then tossed out right-side up (somehow) on goalpost (@1050) was par for the course. Didn't remember having that problem before with a good boof stroke... I'd like to think something moved down there


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Screaming 1/4 mile has definitely changed. First off... its not littered with pinned red creekboats anymore. 

The old boof at the goal posts is gone. Bummer, you could really launch off that one. Still a great rapid though.


----------



## bolsito (Aug 26, 2007)

I kinda miss the pinned creekboats, it's hard to envision the rapid without them...

The old boof was really fun, but this new one's good in its own way. If you boof over the hole, it's way more exciting as there is the added potential of a beatdown.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

LCC updates...
High flows certainly have moved rocks around and made for a more channelized LCC, which is great. The river gods givith and the river gods takith away! The new "haybale eddy" has delicious scent of rotting vegitation. I wonder if we'll see deer grazing on the bale mid-stream this year.

Screaming 1/4 has changed dramatically. At low water (<500 cfs), there's a great center boof over hole at the entrance. Super fun and almost makes up for the loss of the "goal post boof." 

The drop formerly known as goal post and now known as "Krip's Hole," is powerfully retentive above about 600. It sneaks on the right easily, breaking the lateral, or on the left with a thin line boof, or up the middle with much greater consequences. At low water, Krip's hole can be easily boofed anywhere right of center or far left.

Glad to see a big crew on CC last night. A season for the record books!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Cripp's hole... I like it!


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Dan, Love the stickers!


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Next year when it goes over 700 I'm dropping into that hole and surfing out.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

It will be known forever after as Cripps 5-star Rodeo Hole.


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

What the story behind Cripp & the hole?


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm bringing my nine and busting some caps as I run Krips hole in my RED Burn!

Hojo, yer gettin a bullet in the a$$ if you be steppin up and frontin on my lines!


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

KSC said:


> Next year when it goes over 700 I'm dropping into that hole and surfing out.


Count me in on this day!


----------



## KUpolo (May 24, 2005)

deepsouthpaddler said:


> Cripp's hole... I like it!





KSC said:


> Next year when it goes over 700 I'm dropping into that hole and surfing out.


I approve!


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

gannon_w said:


> I'm bringing my nine and busting some caps as I run Krips hole in my RED Burn!
> 
> Hojo, yer gettin a bullet in the a$$ if you be steppin up and frontin on my lines!


Bring it home slice! I'm-a t-bone your boat into the hole sideways then boof over your sorry excuse for an Arkansas resident. *insert lame gang sign here*


----------

